# Funktion erst nach gewisser Zeit ausführen lassen



## arcanon (26. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Problem bei JavaScript. Ich sollte noch erwähnen dass ich nicht wirklich JavaScript kann, aber man versucht es halt 

Also, zu meinem Problem:
Ich will, wenn ich einen Bereich verlasse (Ebene mit CSS), dass nach einer Sekunde eine Varialbe off() ausgeführt wird, in der die id mit übergeben wird, sprich: 
<div id="layer1" onmouseout="off(layer1);">[...]</div>

Wie kann ich jetzt diese Funktion erst nach einer Sekunde ausführen lassen? Meine Versuche mit settimeout waren erfolglos, bitte helft mir 

thanks
arc

ps: die funktion lautet:
function off(id) {
  id.style.visibility='hidden';
}


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (26. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich denke du lässt den setTimeout an der falschen Stelle los - schau dir mal das Beispiel an:

```
<html>
<head>
    <script type="text/javascript">
    function test(){
      alert('eine Sekunde draussen');
    }
    </script>
</head>
<body>

<div style="width:300px; height:300px; background-color:#efefef"
 onMouseOut="window.setTimeout('test()',1000);">demo</div>

</body>
</html>
```

ciao


----------



## arcanon (26. Oktober 2003)

danke, so gehts, aber ich frage mich wo dann vorher mein Fehler war, weil das eine meiner getesteten Varianten war *g*

Naja, hauptsache jeztt geht es 

muchas gracias


----------

